# Its a wolf cat!



## banagan (Dec 14, 2020)

So, if you ever wondered what you'd get if you crossed a wolf and a cat... well here you go!

I've commissioned some artists on fiverr (micro job site) to draw me a cool black cat, I sent them the image of real cat as reference (below the first image) told them to keep it real looking. I want to put it on a canvas for a friend.

I could use the original image, but I think its a bit blurry? And a lifelike illustration might look better.

Anyway, I don't think my friend would want to put this on her wall  I'm waiting on another one, hopefully it's a little more friendly.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Very cute! Black kitties are my favorite! I have two adorable black cats, but I'd like one with those beautiful golden eyes. I hope to one day start a black cat rescue. No, it's not to blurry at all. If you want to see a real wolf cat, google, "Lykoi cat", and tell me what you think.


----------



## banagan (Dec 14, 2020)

He drew a black Lykoi cat! 

Ye, black cats with golden eyes are cool. I think the paw looks a bit blurry.


----------



## banagan (Dec 14, 2020)

Just got an update, much better I think. Looks more like a kitten, right?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, that one looks much better. He does look a little bit more like a kitten. I wish I had that on my wall!


----------

